# Cropland Rebound 5.0. Anyone use?



## Fireman (Aug 10, 2008)

New to the site, and so far, extremely helpful. I am getting ready to reseed my field from using Vernal alfalfa. I have grown oat hay in place to wait out the toxicity from the old alfalfa. My local agronomy plant was carrying the Legendairy variety for a while, but claim they can not get more. So they ordered the Rebound 5.0. They are telling me that this is replacing the variety of Rocket, which makes me nervous. If it grows like rocket, I am not sure I am in a position to make hay that much. My research on rocket tells me I should average about 5 cuttings a year. I was just looking to see if anyone had any experience with the Rebound and see how they like it. Any help is greatly appreciated! Fireman


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of system are you looking for 3, 4, or 5 cut straight or with grass?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I could help you out on the vernal alf, but I wouldn't reccomend it.The newer varieties yield more and have better disease ratings.Sell some vernal seed to a guy that likes coarse hay.I'm on a 3 cut system amd have been using Power 4.2 ,it blooms later and does not get as course.I sell it ,grow it,cut it,rake it,bale it and recomend it.It sounds to me like your seed salesman is pushing something that is more for a dairy haylage,28 day cut program than what you want.Cropland has other varieties that would fit better if you don't want to cut 4-5 cuttings.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't know much about cropland seed, but if you are looking at 5 cuttings, one and maybe two will have to be silage or baleage. It seems that only the dairies around us can do five cuttings. We only have enough drying weather most years for three and an occasional fourth.


----------



## Fireman (Aug 10, 2008)

I am mostly looking for a 3 cut and occasionally a 4th, weather permitting. I cash rent a field that does hold dampness after a rain. The water doesn't lay, but it is not tiled. The agronomist told me that Vernal is really about a 2 year rotation and is very stemmy. I hate to change agronomy plants, but, if they only sell one variety, then that is more so their problem. I am on great terms with the local OSU extension office guru, I am going to bounce this off of him too. I am actually going over to see him in a little while. Steyer seeds is not to far away either.


----------

